# Dog Food



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm researching what kind of dog food to feed our new puppy. There are so many out there to choose from. Don't want to do raw but do want a really good quality food. What brand of dog food would you recommend?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We have Lily's kitchen which was the best quality we could find. no fillers or rubbish and grain free


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They did great on Orijen puppy. It's good stuff.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly was on Acana no grains or fillers but is now on homemade food. Check out this site lots of goo info! http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus gets Taste of the Wild lamb, it is not the very top food but he refused to eat that and he likes this.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

A good quality puppy kibble, there are lots to choose from. Something with a good meat content, no wheat, barley or other fillers. Two simple things to bear in mind...
1. If you can get the food in your usual supermarket it's not normally much good ( although waitrose stock Lily's kitchen)

2. The first ingredient you want to see named on the ingredient list is meat, depending on which flavour it is. You do not want to see any other ingredient named first.

Good luck.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Grove said:


> We have Lily's kitchen which was the best quality we could find. no fillers or rubbish and grain free


I have been considering changing Bailey's food too although she is great on kibble she has. I was thinking of nutriment but still not sure about the whole raw feeding thing.

I have now been looking at Lily's kitchen. Have you fed this from the start?

It is so confusing.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

As a convert to raw and as one who took a while before going to raw cani just say. Forget your own aversion to it. My dogs love it. They are happy and contented and they love their meals. No pickyness. Just nose in and heads down. Just love it.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> I have been considering changing Bailey's food too although she is great on kibble she has. I was thinking of nutriment but still not sure about the whole raw feeding thing.
> 
> I have now been looking at Lily's kitchen. Have you fed this from the start?
> 
> It is so confusing.


We fed Royal Canin when we first brought him home because that's what the breeder fed him but we started a gradual transfer to lily's puppy kibble.

Quite recently we've started to feed a mix of wet and dry because we haven't moved over to raw and I felt that the wet food is likely to be nicer for him to eat, so this seemed like a good compromise.

When he has kibble we put it in a Kong biscuit ball, which makes it more interesting for him and also makes him eat at a better pace (if in a bowl he hoovers it up in no time!)

As he's now 8 months we're moving on to the lily's 'dog' food rather than puppy. 


Speaking of feeding, we still give Gandhi lunch. I know most people seem to drop this at 6 months and divide the food into two instead of three. Any reason why we shouldn't keep going with it?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

No reason not to feed 3 times as long as you keep an eye on his weight, as they get older dogs need less food than he do as puppies. Mine have a chicken wing at lunch time, breakfast and evening meal.
We bough a GSD from Germany and the breeder fasted his dogs one day a week!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> No reason not to feed 3 times as long as you keep an eye on his weight, as they get older dogs need less food than he do as puppies. Mine have a chicken wing at lunch time, breakfast and evening meal.
> We bough a GSD from Germany and the breeder fasted his dogs one day a week!


Do you feed anything other than wings?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Not clear is it 
They have wings at lunch time
They have complete food for evening and morning. Dot is on a complete raw diet - natural instinct, Kiki and Inzi still have one dry food meal and one raw meal. As well as their lunchtime wing!
I use barking heads grain free as treats.
So yes they definitely have food other than wings, I was on my phone when I did my earlier post and it is easier, if more confusing, to be concise


----------



## Charley (Mar 28, 2014)

My 10 week old eats Taste of the Wild grain free puppy. Its wonderful 5 out of 5 stars


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We've recently gone completely grain free barking heads. We had a mixture of good hair day and grain free for a while but now completely grain free. Not much difference except that both girls are eating a bit slower and there is substantially less poo. Next is raw!


----------

